# Post your mobile home screens



## ThakurNP (Jul 15, 2010)

Today I spend my evening in customizing the look of my nokia 5230,
and after finishing the work... get enlighten with the idea to share the result with all of you
please do share your mobile home screens here...

I use "Best Screen Snap" to take the screen shot, its freeware...
here is the link

Best Screen Snap for S60 5th edition


edited
----------------------------------------------------
thank u all for response
it will be nice if you mention model 
of ur mobile 
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

that's good idea nilesh...though mine sucks but I will also share it soon... 


EDIT: Here are my mobile screenshots...BTW nice one amitabhishek 

*i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc164/scholarguru/jul10/Screenshot0007.jpg          *i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc164/scholarguru/jul10/Screenshot0006.jpg

*i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc164/scholarguru/jul10/Screenshot0005.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2010)

My 5800 homepage is somewhat for adults only

But I change wallpapers in 1-2 days soo no problem

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TEFvzIYvJaI/AAAAAAAAFZY/SpLUQ0wWi_Q/s800/Sujoy%205800.jpg


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice thread!

Happy to share:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/QL_107213421.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0429.png



*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/QL_107254540.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0428.png


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 16, 2010)

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/3417/iphonemo.png

Here is mine! BTW nice thread.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 16, 2010)

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/4833/img0102h.png

the less homescreens the better 

also i couldnt figure out hot to take screenshot of android phone . its nice


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 17, 2010)

^instead of menu, slide to unlock or the standby page will look good. post it!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 17, 2010)

there is nothing to show there 

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/4798/dsc02545v.jpg


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 17, 2010)

*img801.imageshack.us/img801/8150/scr000003.jpg


Here is my 5800's Homescreen


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 17, 2010)

max_demon said:


> also i couldnt figure out hot to take screenshot of android phone . its nice



If your phone is rooted use "picme" app.from the market. If not rooted; download and install Android SDK and use ddms application in ~/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/ folder; same path in Windows version too.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 17, 2010)

davidboon among all these your screen is the mammoth-iest ...have you increased the dimensions after taking the pic because sujoyp's also the same one?

moreover dhan_shh, one of your mobile is iPhone...what's the other one...N900?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 17, 2010)

Actually I decreased the dimension a bit its 576*324


----------



## max_demon (Jul 18, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> davidboon among all these your screen is the mammoth-iest ...have you increased the dimensions after taking the pic because sujoyp's also the same one?
> 
> moreover dhan_shh, one of your mobile is iPhone...what's the other one...N900?




i guess Blackberry

---------- Post added 18-07-2010 at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was 17-07-2010 at 11:55 PM ----------

*img686.imageshack.us/img686/2012/snapshot1m.png*img704.imageshack.us/img704/3596/snapshotr.png

Motorola Milestone , The Second one is Overview Of all 4 Homescreens


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 18, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> davidboon among all these your screen is the mammoth-iest ...have you increased the dimensions after taking the pic because sujoyp's also the same one?



nah dude , i have not modified the screenshot . its the original screenshot .


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2010)

Cool screen shots.
Nice thread.....


----------



## vulpine (Jul 18, 2010)

Here goes mine 

Phone:Samsung spica
View attachment 3583

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/7364/screenshot1.jpg

These are 2,3,4,5 screens respectively. I can't show my 1st screen

*Guys, Also please mention which phone you are using. ThanQ*


@maxdemon
Are those Milestone's screens........?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 18, 2010)

beautiful ... ur screens are awesome vulpine


----------



## max_demon (Jul 18, 2010)

vulpine said:


> @maxdemon
> Are those Milestone's screens........?



Yeah , Obviously


----------



## vulpine (Jul 19, 2010)

@max_demon
dude, Is it the default music widget(the black one).....? 
You are on 2.1 only....?

@gagan007
thanx a lot


----------



## logicalsid (Jul 19, 2010)

My desks from N900....

--
Siddharth


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 19, 2010)

nice screenies logicalsid...so does N900 allow you to have different backgrounds for different applications? or you have just changed your wallpapers and re-arranged your home screen with different widgets/applications


----------



## logicalsid (Jul 19, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> nice screenies logicalsid...so does N900 allow you to have different backgrounds for different applications? or you have just changed your wallpapers and re-arranged your home screen with different widgets/applications



Why should i struggle so much when the 'technology' is already present


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2010)

logicalsid said:


> My desks from N900....
> 
> Siddharth



Great desktop man...i am impressed


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's my contribution 

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/372/cap201007031954.jpg*img842.imageshack.us/img842/1984/cap201007200018.jpg*img827.imageshack.us/img827/5930/cap201007200017.jpg


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are the screenshots :include 5 page layout -

```
*s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/mobile%20screenshotes/
```


----------



## ThakurNP (Jul 20, 2010)

@neerajvohra
Isnt it SPB Shell?

nice eye candy but... on usability... i had tough time with it,


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 20, 2010)

ThakurNP said:


> @neerajvohra
> Isnt it SPB Shell?
> 
> nice eye candy but... on usability... i had tough time with it,



Yes, it's SPB Shell..I am using the latest version and its cool. It takes time to get used to it..but when u get used to this..you wont look back to other HS's.

btw: You can also try this samsung HS..it looks great @5800xm
*i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy206/neerajvohra/mobile%20screenshotes/Scr000025.jpg


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 21, 2010)

is samsung hs available for 5230? I want it. Is it official or a hacked n cracked version? Silly question actually, official samsung HS for nokia:lo:


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> is samsung hs available for 5230? I want it. Is it official or a hacked n cracked version? Silly question actually, official samsung HS for nokia:lo:



Ahhmmm..Ahhhmmm official ?? lol ..Nokia doesn't even interested to add the best hs's available like orange, tsunami, touch pad, omnia, iphone,andriod,m1 etc..  But you can add the samsung HS to your 5230.

Crazy people (Like me) even updated the n97 and n97mini firmware to 5800xm..coz of the home-screen's these phones offer !! I tried to update the n97 firmware to 5800xm..but there are few bugs in camera/music 

Some developers are working on it..we'll see n97 firmware on 5800xm (No bugs) soon


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2010)

I am loveing this SPB mobileshell 3.5.433 for 5800...very costomizable
It can be made very user friendly

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TFxIwIoGUVI/AAAAAAAAFaA/Sv7h4vVmcQk/s800/Scr000004.jpg*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TFxIvWLfgkI/AAAAAAAAFZ8/3_G5UxfHfns/s800/Scr000003.jpg*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TFxIu4q8dII/AAAAAAAAFZ4/60-lkdQRuwg/s800/Scr000002.jpg
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TFxIwl5ykXI/AAAAAAAAFaE/vV59cqPmsNk/s800/Scr000005.jpg

there are 3 & 5 desktop mode...


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 6, 2010)

wow, please tell me more about this. i own a 5800 and i want this on my phone.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 6, 2010)

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/9802/65183095.png

here's one more


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 6, 2010)

thats a HTC right ?

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Here's my contribution
> 
> *img80.imageshack.us/img80/372/cap201007031954.jpg*img842.imageshack.us/img842/1984/cap201007200018.jpg*img827.imageshack.us/img827/5930/cap201007200017.jpg



which phone is this ?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> wow, please tell me more about this. i own a 5800 and i want this on my phone.


 
Just install SPB mobile shell 3.5.433 on ur phone...and customise as u want..add widgets/wallpaper/shortcuts/screens as u like


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2010)

*Show off your mobile device homescreen*

There was a time when we had a thread to show off our computer's desktop with all the customizations, themes, icons etc but time has changed now. We have one more device we love a lot now which is our Mobile Phone.

I am starting this thread to show off your mobile phone's desktop. It can be any device from Nokia E series to blackberry or iPhone or Nokia N8. 

1. Please post full resolution screenshot only
2. No editing allowed in Photoshop etc
3. Mention which phone you are using.
4. Provide links to any wallpaper or customisation packages you are using so that others can benefit.

Here is mine.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/2591/3d4113a112d04dfc95aac5f2da5e500e.jpg

Nokia N8 with Midnight Dark theme. Default widgets


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/7386/screenshot2010112312051.png
*img690.imageshack.us/img690/3788/screenshot2010112312052.png
*img576.imageshack.us/img576/2405/screenshot2010112312053.png
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/2405/screenshot2010112312053.png


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*

@ *gxsaurav* - which handset do you have?I would like to get that kinda homescreen for my phone!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*



ssb1551 said:


> @ *gxsaurav* - which handset do you have?I would like to get that kinda homescreen for my phone!!



That's N8


----------



## elton_1991 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*

My Samsung Wave S8500


----------



## prakhar18 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*

how to take the screen shots and enlarge them ? i have nokia 5800 and Blackberry Bold 2.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*



desiibond said:


> That's N8



Oh CRAP!then I better forget about that homescreen!!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*



prakhar18 said:


> how to take the screen shots and enlarge them ? i have nokia 5800 and Blackberry Bold 2.


There is a software for Bold 2 to capture screen but I don't remember it anymore as I sold it long ago. I don't know about 5800.



ssb1551 said:


> Oh CRAP!then I better forget about that homescreen!!


You are right boy.
Anyway, here's mine, S8500 Wave, I don't like too much large icons and widgets. So it's very simple.

Regards.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*

Galaxy S:

*i.imgur.com/Y8Lfs.png

*i.imgur.com/aBIjl.png

Edit: More screenshots here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1260183-post19.html


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*

Ahh I love Android but not Galaxy S. Waiting for the Droid 2 I guess.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*

any such application for Samsung Jet ?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*



prakhar18 said:


> how to take the screen shots and enlarge them ? i have nokia 5800 and Blackberry Bold 2.



use a software called best screen snap. Its available for download free of cost on ovi store.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobile-monsters/3885d1290521300-show-off-your-mobile-devise-homescreen-scr000033.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobile-monsters/3884d1290521233-show-off-your-mobile-devise-homescreen-scr000034.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*

@kalpik, huh!... show off


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*



elton_1991 said:


> My Samsung Wave S8500



what is that G4 widget on page 2?

BTW, here's my Samsung Wave S8500-

*www.iimmgg.com/image/b4f95fba5cfdfb55af2ee7045bc8942a
*www.iimmgg.com/image/3ca150281f970cb17808c7930f4335f3
*www.iimmgg.com/image/3e2b1b6c468f56e4dd0efdc12b5be4b5


----------



## ThakurNP (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*

Please search forum before opening new thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/129626-post-your-mobile-home-screens.html

- just avoid mess


----------



## elton_1991 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*



himadri_sm said:


> what is that G4 widget on page 2?
> 
> BTW, here's my Samsung Wave S8500-
> 
> ...



It a games news and review widget by G4 tech tv...cant remember if I got it from mysamsungwave forum or sansung UK app store..


----------



## kalpik (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile devise homescreen*



ThakurNP said:


> Please search forum before opening new thread
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/129626-post-your-mobile-home-screens.html
> 
> - just avoid mess


Thanks! Threads merged


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 25, 2010)

Best of both worlds

N900

*img813.imageshack.us/img813/7060/screenshotb.png

HTC Desire

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/4099/devicej.png


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 26, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Best of both worlds
> 
> N900
> 
> ...



boy you are rich !!


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 26, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> boy you are rich !!



Ha...ha...not really; its all hard earned money .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 26, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Ha...ha...not really; its all hard earned money .



Good to know that. I better get a job fast...the rewards are tempting


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2010)

Or you can save your pocket money


----------



## R2K (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Show off your mobile device homescreen*



gxsaurav said:


> There was a time when we had a thread to show off our computer's desktop with all the customizations, themes, icons etc but time has changed now. We have one more device we love a lot now which is our Mobile Phone.
> 
> I am starting this thread to show off your mobile phone's desktop. It can be any device from Nokia E series to blackberry or iPhone or Nokia N8.



thats why nowadays nokia is  mentioning their phones as nokia devices rather than nokia mobile phones...lol...the real mobile phones got extinct years ago...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2011)

This is in line with usual android sites where people share their desktop.. if you are using a non rooted phone , use screenshot it trial which gives you only 5 shots   if you are rooted u have few more free options which work like a charm..

[edit]

Thanks for merging the thread  also added a couple of homescreen's that i have been using the past week...


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

A plain Home Screen of my iPod
*i.imgur.com/gjvXd.png


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 3, 2011)

*Here is Mine : - Nokia 5235 With CFW*

*i55.tinypic.com/2i8khnl.jpg     *i53.tinypic.com/qzhlhd.jpg  *i55.tinypic.com/2h6qzkp.jpg


*i53.tinypic.com/qqto2r.jpg                    *i51.tinypic.com/2hs13lg.jpg


----------



## oval_man (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Hi...My friend's collection (stolen pics)



*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/SC20110911-141618.jpg      *i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/SC20110919-183220.jpg



*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/SC20110919-183213.jpg    *i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/SC20110920-081444.jpg


Share more......!


----------



## kaz (Oct 5, 2011)

i was using ShootMe..free app..
after i restored my fone i searched it again on the market but couldnt find it..

and now m using screenshot..free..

n my fone is not rooted..

the two apps works fine but in the description it is mentioned to have a rooted fone

i hope it will work on all android or its just that my OPTIMUS ONE rocks






vulpine said:


> Here goes mine
> 
> Phone:Samsung spica
> View attachment 3583
> ...


which weather widget is this 



oval_man said:


> Hi Hi...My friend's collection (stolen pics)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which fone? launcher?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

my simple one

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/747/snap20111005181928.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 6, 2011)

I love simple screens and always will  remain like this.
My LS and HS,

That clock is Go Clock and I highly recommend it. The flipping is so smooth, haven't seen one like this.

However sometimes I like this LWP.
 *img835.imageshack.us/img835/9850/sc20111006014859.jpg


----------



## stonecaper (Oct 6, 2011)

*i.minus.com/ibw73iXDtnCWjj.png


----------



## Gollum (Oct 6, 2011)

@stone
which phone is that?


----------



## Rohan_B (Oct 6, 2011)

@Gollum I think its a Palm Phone with PalmOS/WebOS.


----------



## NainO (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^ take a look at his signature : Palm PiXi+


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 7, 2011)

kaz said:


> which fone? launcher?


I guess GS II and Go....


----------



## Soumik (Oct 7, 2011)

^ It seems more like a Samsung native Launcher. You have SGSII... isnt your lock and homescreen icon design and placement like the ones given? I was using Go sometime back.. didnt find a theme like the one given there back then.. 

Ok.. my simple theme on WIUI - 

*i52.tinypic.com/der2ih.jpg *i55.tinypic.com/2d94sic.jpg 
*i56.tinypic.com/nci8fm.jpg *i56.tinypic.com/24pz2q8.jpg

Device - Motorola Defy
Launcher - Modified Launcher Pro
OS - WIUI 1.9.23 - Gingerbread 2.3.5


----------



## kaz (Oct 7, 2011)

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/snap20110709164308.png/
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/snap20110709164313.png/



more pics coming soon....
can anybody tell me simple and easy way of creating(writing) watermark on images..


----------



## Soumik (Oct 7, 2011)

^^your signature says u have LG O1 and M Q5, and you posted screenshots of WP7... If you're using any custom launcher.. do share which one..


----------



## Gollum (Oct 7, 2011)

Photoshop is one easy tool.
but you can use a any software that makes use of layers.


----------



## kaz (Oct 7, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^^your signature says u have LG O1 and M Q5, and you posted screenshots of WP7... If you're using any custom launcher.. do share which one..



i dnt remembt the name bcoz i uninstalled that long before

it was " launcher 7 "..i guess..will get the exact name next tym 



Gollum said:


> Photoshop is one easy tool.
> but you can use a any software that makes use of layers.



thanks..will try photoshop
i havent tried that but frnds say that its complicated..

vl try this sunday on my new laptop..which m getting tommorow..

what do u mean by layers ???????


----------



## Soumik (Oct 8, 2011)

layers are as the name suggests.. layers 
You can create and edit different layers in a single photo and place them.. while the output is a single photo with the combination of all those layers.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Oct 9, 2011)

MIne:

*i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/nessqn/20110823_175116.jpg *i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/nessqn/20110823_175142.jpg *i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/nessqn/20110823_175146.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 9, 2011)

*i52.tinypic.com/2zz5d2u.jpg
my 1st smartphone. 


*i53.tinypic.com/fb5mf.jpg
my 2nd smartphone.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 10, 2011)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:


> MIne:
> 
> *i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/nessqn/20110823_175116.jpg *i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/nessqn/20110823_175142.jpg *i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/nessqn/20110823_175146.jpg



wow... which widget is that


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Oct 10, 2011)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> wow... which widget is that



Fancy Widgets


----------



## Soumik (Oct 10, 2011)

@sam - nice clock widget..  It is go weather?

@liquid_nitrogen88 - Which launcher and which phone?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 10, 2011)

yes its go weather widget (lucid style)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 10, 2011)

@liquid_nitrogen88 what's the one in the middle?? Can't find anything like that in Fancy Widgets.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 10, 2011)

^ MIUI he is using if I am not wrong!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Oct 11, 2011)

Soumik said:


> @liquid_nitrogen88 - Which launcher and which phone?



Go Launcher on htc HD2



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @liquid_nitrogen88 what's the one in the middle?? Can't find anything like that in Fancy Widgets.





ithehappy said:


> ^ MIUI he is using if I am not wrong!



Its MIUI lockscreen,not a widget.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm, as guessed by ithehappy


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 12, 2011)

Its pretty cool.. guess I will root my phone sooner 

btwn.. any apps that i can use to take ss, without rooting?


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Another:

*i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/nessqn/Screenshots/20110802_154848.jpg *i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/nessqn/Screenshots/20110802_150632.jpg


----------



## Soumik (Oct 13, 2011)

^^ Which launcher and which OS? Looks awesome... 
Both are lock screens rite?


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Oct 14, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^^ Which launcher and which OS? Looks awesome...
> Both are lock screens rite?



MIUI
Go Launcher
Screen 1 is homescreen with Fancy Widget
Screen 2 is the lockscreen


----------



## kaz (Oct 26, 2011)

kaz said:


> *imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/snap20110709164308.png/
> *imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/snap20110709164313.png/
> 
> 
> ...



check out more


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 26, 2011)

Checkout the New Widget Locker 2.2.1. It's awesome. Sense 3.0, ICS and else have been added.


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Checkout the New Widget Locker 2.2.1. It's awesome. Sense 3.0, ICS and else have been added.



thanks for sharing..its really very cool


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 31, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/8MMzO.png

*i.imgur.com/s2xAV.png

*i.imgur.com/fVAqY.png

*i.imgur.com/zrxak.png

*i.imgur.com/VVAUi.png

*i.imgur.com/LhXDB.png

*i.imgur.com/trAgf.png

*i.imgur.com/gRvGf.png

*i.imgur.com/hnyOO.png

*i.imgur.com/0QtDl.png

*i.imgur.com/6GzRD.png


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2012)

^^ lol its post your home screen thread. not "post everything thread"


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 1, 2012)

I was just showing off ICS Theme


----------



## Neo (Jan 1, 2012)

@krishnadu which Lockscreen is that?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 1, 2012)

Go Locker with ICS Theme.


----------



## kaz (Jan 5, 2012)

nyc1................


----------



## mrao (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Jan 9, 2012)

Back after a while.. hows everyone?

my last homescreens


*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/Homescreen/screenshot-1325433952789.png *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/screenshot-1324939017546.png 

*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/Homescreen/screenshot-1325433404497.png *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/screenshot-1324922313635.png

*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/Homescreen/screenshot-1325433416664.png *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/Homescreen/screenshot-1325433426530.png

Tools Used
CM7.1 RC 0
ADW Launcher EX (10x10 ICONs)
Multipicture Live Wallpaper
Desktop Visualizer
Picture Frame
Analog Clock Collection
MIUI Locker
Modded wallpaper and iconset


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 9, 2012)

nice screens


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 10, 2012)

my new homescreens


*uploadpic.org/storage/2011/PY4LckMPYPTnamXHRgNbybgw.png

*uploadpic.org/storage/2011/jOzKbagLSnxbIDLFnxfzcZdga.png*uploadpic.org/storage/2011/jyMRndQY0jWr7rukOQq2axf.png


----------



## pratzgh1 (Feb 10, 2012)

@^ What all are you using to get that look?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 11, 2012)

Weird but does the job for me.
*i41.tinypic.com/15n2jcx.png


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 12, 2012)

pratzgh1 said:


> @^ What all are you using to get that look?



ADW Launcher EX (Dark Edge Theme and iconpack with stock ADW dock)
ADW Launcher Elegant theme icons placed in dock
MiLocker
1 Weather
One more Clock


----------



## mrintech (Feb 12, 2012)

Weird but does the job for me 

*i39.tinypic.com/atuq8x.png


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 12, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Weird but does the job for me.
> *i41.tinypic.com/15n2jcx.png




which iconpack? and which font?
btwn you are from my hometown


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> which iconpack? and which font?
> btwn you are from my hometown


Icon is Suave which came with Go Launcher Suave theme.
Font is pre-installed 'choco cooky'.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 14, 2012)

I love the font (y)


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are my Xperia Neo V screens 
Screenshots taken using native Sony Ericsson screenshot support.

Lock Screen:
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-pukWuvpmdDI/TztMMSF2WaI/AAAAAAAAAGw/IbUUpvoFfn8/s512/screenshot_2012-02-12_1117_3.png

Home Screens:
(The red blobs on the 2nd screen are some contacts shortcuts i have added. Had to block them before posting here)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-xVKY07PobjM/TztMIhA9_VI/AAAAAAAAAGc/Stzc3gAkcDY/s512/screenshot_2012-02-12_1115.png

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-pb5Suh9sRZU/TztMIVrjwNI/AAAAAAAAAGY/REj8pjSHnnI/s512/PicsArt1329035688965.png

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5HVYW4wX2kA/TztMIcxjWEI/AAAAAAAAAGU/eegnzkltEIE/s512/screenshot_2012-02-12_1116_1.png

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-99A3CWO7sQk/TztMLkGQC-I/AAAAAAAAAGs/-IM895wRM-0/s512/screenshot_2012-02-12_1117.png

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-B4RsINl7nVc/TztMMxk25GI/AAAAAAAAAG8/r5f57NfPdcE/s512/screenshot_2012-02-12_1117_1.png


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ nice lockscreen

one suggestion, try multipicture live wallpaper for different wallpapers for different homescreen, will look cooler

My current homescreen

*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ss%20launcher/screenshot-1329370824853.png  *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ss%20launcher/screenshot-1329378498746.png
*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ss%20launcher/screenshot-1329370724270.png  *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ss%20launcher/screenshot-1329370734044.png
*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ss%20launcher/screenshot-1329370755829.png  *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ss%20launcher/screenshot-1329370773319.png
*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ss%20launcher/screenshot-1329370785114.png  *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ss%20launcher/screenshot-1329370797643.png


----------



## diagus (Feb 16, 2012)

@  lll_aritra_lll

remove your contacts man


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 16, 2012)

oh damn, i forgot.. srry


----------



## akshat2112 (Feb 16, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> ^^ nice lockscreen
> 
> one suggestion, try multipicture live wallpaper for different wallpapers for different homescreen, will look cooler



Yeah, have been trying to get it right using multipicture. Will post when it looks good


----------



## Skud (Feb 27, 2012)

*Home Screen:-*

*i.imgur.com/oCBUA.jpg



*Lock Screen:-*

*i.imgur.com/1jAh1.jpg


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Feb 28, 2012)

Whats the widget for system information? inbuilt with clock widget or separate?


----------



## Skud (Feb 28, 2012)

Its Sense Analog Clock. Sys Info is in-built.


----------



## R2K (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I'm the only guy here who likes uncluttered home screen


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2012)

My iPod Touch Home screen 
*dl.dropbox.com/u/30319048/Photo%2002-03-12%206%2056%2015%20PM.png
*dl.dropbox.com/u/30319048/Photo%2002-03-12%209%2001%2047%20PM.png


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are my Optimus One's screenies. 
*i.imgur.com/uQBRK.jpg *i.imgur.com/draJE.jpg *i.imgur.com/4vwB2.jpg *i.imgur.com/fiy1b.jpg


----------



## reddead (Mar 5, 2012)

Lockscreens

*i.imgur.com/JYdQ3.png *i.imgur.com/Ynt7B.png   *i.imgur.com/gpIYV.png

Homescreen

*i.imgur.com/Dbmyu.png


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ Widgetlocker?

My latest homescreen

*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ADW%20Launcher%201/screenshot-1330872629013.png *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ADW%20Launcher%201/screenshot-1330872650511.png

*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ADW%20Launcher%201/screenshot-1330872659711.png *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ADW%20Launcher%201/screenshot-1330872957801.png

*dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ADW%20Launcher%201/screenshot-1330892776387.png *dl.dropbox.com/u/14645474/ADW%20Launcher%201/screenshot-1330893117221.png


----------



## reddead (Mar 5, 2012)

^yes

those were old ones
currently using these

*i.imgur.com/k2aUo.png*i.imgur.com/4fQbc.png


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2012)

@reddead which launcher and which widgetlocker theme?


----------



## reddead (Mar 5, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> @reddead which launcher and which widgetlocker theme?



adw ex and widgetlocker..

don't remember the theme....its bullet slider something...


----------



## kaz (Mar 5, 2012)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> ^^ Widgetlocker?
> 
> My latest homescreen
> 
> ...



cool......

which themes and widgets ???????


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 5, 2012)

Adw Launcher 9MM HD Theme, Icons are from the theme pack.
One More Clock
Android Pro Widgets (for Facebook and Message)
MiLocker With personalized Picture
Elixir Widget
Tapatalk pro
N7 Music player widget
Equalizer Widget Default theme


----------



## masterkd (Mar 10, 2012)

My new one:

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/6259/sc20120310203914.png
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/5002/sc20120310204005.png
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/2512/sc20120310204020.png


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 11, 2012)

What widget is for active applications?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 11, 2012)

active applications widget came with the phone


----------



## R2K (Mar 15, 2012)

reddead said:


> ^yes
> 
> those were old ones
> currently using these
> ...



whats the name of that black widget which activates the wifi, brightness, sound etc  ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ power control

*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Screenshot_2012-03-15-15-07-39.png

simple HS as always


----------



## reddead (Mar 15, 2012)

R2K said:


> whats the name of that black widget which activates the wifi, brightness, sound etc  ?



yup that's power control, its ics themed power control for CM7 comes in default with ics cm7 theme


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

Nokia 5230 
*i.imgur.com/4SuMrs.jpg





*i.imgur.com/69JNUs.jpg









*i.imgur.com/t9jTFs.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

^^Try flashing your phone with cfw like photon and then Ui and homescreen of your 5230 will amaze you.
Super cool ui transitions..rotations..swipes..and hell lot more plus you will get bundled homescreen themes like tsunami and Widgets.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

i dont know anything about flashing please give a guide..


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 22, 2012)

^Will PM You!!


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 23, 2012)

WoW! Gr8 colleckshun!

Lemme hv mine:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0084.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0311.png


----------



## reddead (Mar 27, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/34wFa.jpg


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Mar 28, 2012)

nice one reddead


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 3, 2012)

*www.mycolorscreen.com/wp-content/uploads/homescreens/57911/Screenshot_2012-04-02-19-37-29.png


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Apr 3, 2012)

which taskbar mod is that? and what is the widget ?


----------



## mAYHEM (Apr 4, 2012)

Stock Launcher 

*i.imgur.com/gXUNp.png
*i.imgur.com/gb6cu.png


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats reloaded ICS mod for trans status bar,widget is UCCW


lll_aritra_lll said:


> which taskbar mod is that? and what is the widget ?



*www.mycolorscreen.com/wp-content/uploads/homescreens/58119/Screenshot_2012-04-03-22-22-21.png


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2012)

*i42.tinypic.com/2s1aslf.png

*i42.tinypic.com/33uygjs.png

*i39.tinypic.com/bhnhjn.png

*i42.tinypic.com/2cfqmtw.png

LS is Go Locker, with Sense theme.


----------



## R2K (Apr 9, 2012)

^^
Looks cool 
BTW are you using custom ROM or Stock ROM ?


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 9, 2012)

*s14.postimage.org/hpafvdv5d/SC20120409_161730.jpg
Galaxy S2


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2012)

R2K said:


> ^^
> Looks cool
> BTW are you using custom ROM or Stock ROM ?


I don't use Custom ROM pal. That's stock XXLPQ 


Swyping from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 10, 2012)

*www.mycolorscreen.com/wp-content/uploads/homescreens/59135/Screenshot_2012-04-08-16-44-56.png


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 11, 2012)

^Simple But Nice


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 11, 2012)

^Thanks dude

*www.mycolorscreen.com/wp-content/uploads/homescreens/59467/Screenshot_2012-04-09-22-53-31.png


----------



## reddead (Apr 19, 2012)

*fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/110/7/c/boombox__by_reddead66-d4wy5yd.jpg

mycolorscreen

DeviantArt


----------



## R2K (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a simple looking home screen
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/9384/screenshot201204240916.png

App drawer
*img834.imageshack.us/img834/2020/screenshot2012042409161.png

Battery usage (still got 42 % left)
*img840.imageshack.us/img840/5886/screenshot201204240915.png

Device : Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S (Gloss Black)
Not rooted
Stock ROM


----------



## Renny (Apr 24, 2012)

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/1526/20120424190940.jpg


----------



## y2karthik (Apr 24, 2012)

*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/115/5/d/art_by_y2karthik-d4xipua.png


----------



## clmlbx (May 17, 2012)

*Nokia 5235 with CFW
*

*i45.tinypic.com/hs25qa.jpg     *i46.tinypic.com/2qisryc.jpg


----------



## R2K (May 26, 2012)

^^
COOL wallpaper


----------



## coolfire92 (Jun 4, 2012)

*i.minus.com/jihRosi8chuHN.png
Mine!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 27, 2012)

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/screenshot_2012-05-28_1525_1.png *i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/screenshot_2012-06-02_0345.png *i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/screenshot_2012-05-29_1535.png *i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/screenshot_2012-06-27_2248.png

THE POWER OF ANDROID. GINGERBREAD TURNED MANGO.

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/screenshot_2012-06-27_1705.png


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^ what mods are u using... i loved the first once as well with folders on 4 side


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 27, 2012)

No mods... 1st one is using go launcher.
The four corners are not folders but Hot Corners, these are default in Xperia LWW. In each corner you can put 4 apps' shortcuts.


----------



## reddead (Jun 28, 2012)

*fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/173/9/c/yello_by_reddead66-d54ey0k.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 29, 2012)

No offence, but is that your screen? Or you copied from XDA 'Post your desktop' topic?


----------



## red dragon (Jun 30, 2012)

You got him!!


----------



## reddead (Jun 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> No offence, but is that your screen? Or you copied from XDA 'Post your desktop' topic?




i only posted it there...
check usernames all are same (a extra 66)
devaintart
Mycolorscreen
XDA 'Post your desktop'

BTW why would i copy someone's work and put it here


----------



## shuhailnp (Jun 30, 2012)

Samsung Wave 2 bada 2.0

*s14.postimage.org/63c3xfue9/20120630142221.jpg    *s14.postimage.org/ilspe0rdt/20120630142438.jpg    *s14.postimage.org/4pkh24v4x/20120630142235.jpg


*s14.postimage.org/u9mr8kgip/20120630142239.jpg    *s14.postimage.org/dof4swpep/20120630142443.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 1, 2012)

reddead said:


> i only posted it there...
> check usernames all are same (a extra 66)
> devaintart
> Mycolorscreen
> ...


I won't check, your saying is more than enough. Extremely sorry. Pardon me.


----------



## reddead (Jul 1, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I won't check, your saying is more than enough. Extremely sorry. Pardon me.



Don't be, its ok


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 7, 2012)

Galaxy 3 on CM7.2
Launcher- Holo Launcher
Overclocked to 1000MHz 

*img860.imageshack.us/img860/9573/96028128.th.jpg

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7388/36083550.th.jpg

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/1082/11177626.th.jpg


----------



## reddead (Jul 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/GALdA.jpg


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy to share my BBs snaps:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Captureon07-06-201217-19-44.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Captureon07-09-201210-04-25.jpg


----------



## reddead (Jul 10, 2012)

wow! my homescreen got featured on deviantart! GoodBye by ~reddead66 on deviantART
its a daily deviation feature ....


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> *Nokia 5235 with CFW
> *
> 
> *i45.tinypic.com/hs25qa.jpg     *i46.tinypic.com/2qisryc.jpg







reddead said:


> wow! my homescreen got featured on deviantart! GoodBye by ~reddead66 on deviantART
> its a daily deviation feature ....



Awesome screens.


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 20, 2012)

nice one guys!
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/557037_10151075284335479_665141061_n.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 20, 2012)

@reddead- You have good choice pal.


----------



## tech_boy (Jul 25, 2012)

My mobile Home Screen:
*picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7elePsDIhpMkmoH6wf7uztMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## coolfire92 (Jul 26, 2012)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/6950530/Android/Untitled-1.png​


----------



## reddead (Jul 28, 2012)

made this today, will try to stick to it for at least a week 

*i.imgur.com/MWDds.jpg

------------------


----------



## y2karthik (Aug 5, 2012)

London Calling
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobiles-tablets/6198d1344181481-post-your-mobile-home-screens-screenshot_2012-08-05-16-46-23.jpg


----------



## shuhailnp (Sep 4, 2012)

*img838.imageshack.us/img838/3738/screenshot2012090400450.png


----------



## techlover (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow its Great  

icon theme?


----------



## xoloindia (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonder full above all Mobile screens. My mobile home screen is crashed right now. But i like natural screen.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 17, 2012)

No updates on this section for long. What happened to all android fans ?


----------



## coolest111 (Nov 17, 2012)

My Screen...


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nokia X6 w/ Blaze CFW


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JDfIa.jpg


My Lappy w/ ICS on VM


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/XolTV.jpg


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

My new home screen !


----------



## quagmire (Mar 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> My Lappy w/ ICS on VM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



How did you install Android on your laptop?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

quagmire said:


> How did you install Android on your laptop?


That's outdated post. Now it's running JB. BTW link is in my Sigi


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

Here is mine.
Totally battery friendly (Super Amoled)
*www.imgur.com/FTkbGEi.png


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 29, 2013)

Xperia Mini
CM 10


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 29, 2013)

Galaxy Y
Nemesis One HD
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/uploadfromtaptalk1364581405436_zps864c87dd.jpg


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 1, 2013)

With my new BB Zee10


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_00000012.png


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 4, 2013)

dhan_shh said:


> With my new BB Zee10
> 
> 
> *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_00000012.png



For how much you bought the BB Z10?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 16, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobiles-tablets/10037d1366099569-post-your-mobile-home-screens-screenshot_2013-04-15-19-22-38.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobiles-tablets/10039d1366099609-post-your-mobile-home-screens-screenshot_2013-04-15-19-23-08.jpg

*Canvas HD*


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 16, 2013)

Pantech Burst


----------



## Rohan_B (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## quagmire (Apr 16, 2013)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apex Launcher?

Clock widget?

Lock Screen?


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks to Cydia tweaks:  My iPhone 5 looks more cute now?!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/image.jpg


----------



## warfreak (Jun 26, 2013)

My N4 with stock ROM and Nova Launcher (Glass Icon Pack for Icons)



Spoiler



*imgur.com/hXJ3SNj.jpg
*imgur.com/CfkgCTe.jpg
*imgur.com/BFykTNB.jpg
*imgur.com/hXJ3SNj.jpg
*imgur.com/aZBQDPZ.jpg
*imgur.com/dMl4Edr.jpg


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 26, 2013)

I use the stock Sony launcher on my Xperia SP. 3 Panes, the last pane is for Flipboard, didnt care to upload that pane because it takes up the whole screen
.
This is the main home.I dont like entering the App Drawer so all of my needed stuffs are on the home screen, under the folders.
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/7123/ug56.png
.
.
.
.
This one i use a couple of widgets..  Torchlight, Brightness toggle, Calender, Recent calls
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/514/p0b.png



Wanted to upload my lockscreen but i will get banned,if u know what i mean


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 26, 2013)

here are mine from pantech burst.

home screens

*i.imgur.com/6MktrON.png

*i.imgur.com/tVN5a2W.png

*i.imgur.com/dc4zscL.png

lock screen

*i.imgur.com/jstQwlz.png


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 30, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/VTwDp4El.png

*Pantech Burst*


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 13, 2014)

Thought this thread should be active as there are so many android users.


*s28.postimg.org/3qe3rndh7/Screenshot_2014_02_13_22_26_17.png


My LG G2 homescreen. Like it simple.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2014)

Gone those days when I used to spend hours digging through mycolourscreen.

*i.imgur.com/QiozwCk.png

*i.imgur.com/3O84Z7R.png


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 26, 2014)

Screenshot Taken From My Lumia 520: ------------------------------------- *oi61.tinypic.com/15zpqb7.jpg *oi62.tinypic.com/slsf3p.jpg  *oi61.tinypic.com/wjjlvm.jpg *oi58.tinypic.com/s4avzb.jpg *oi59.tinypic.com/166es00.jpg  *oi61.tinypic.com/a1h06o.jpg *oi60.tinypic.com/qqnzbk.jpg


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 26, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> Screenshot Taken From My Lumia 520: ------------------------------------- *oi61.tinypic.com/15zpqb7.jpg *oi62.tinypic.com/slsf3p.jpg  *oi61.tinypic.com/wjjlvm.jpg *oi58.tinypic.com/s4avzb.jpg *oi59.tinypic.com/166es00.jpg  *oi61.tinypic.com/a1h06o.jpg *oi60.tinypic.com/qqnzbk.jpg


same here... was using buzz launcher for a while, but now it is flooded with junk... just sticking to the sense UI with live wallpaper...


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/26/thumbnail/3yzede8y.jpg

My G2 homescreen.. Nova Launcher, polycon and zooper widget.


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/28/yjezaqup.jpg

Zooper widget


----------



## allindiatech14 (May 28, 2014)

This is my Samsung Galaxy Y(S5360)



View attachment 14439


----------



## true_lies (May 28, 2014)

Custom Kitkat ROM, Nova Launcher, Dash Clock widget with Better Weather extension

*i.imgur.com/D4bRiNt.png


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

View attachment 14452

Somewhat like g3


----------

